# Have You Ever Played a Harvest Moon Game?



## Holla (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm going to turn my mistake of a thread into something useful, cause why not?

Anyways, have you ever played Harvest Moon Before? If so which ones, and if not what is wrong with you!? (Lol it's ok, I understand Harvest Moon isn't for everyone - they are amazing relaxing games though!)

I personally love Harvest Moon! My first was Harvest Moon DS (the boy version) back when I was about ten! I loved the game at first but later hated it as I found is really hard! I ended up selling it though. I now regret selling it, as I could probably play it now ok as I'm a more seasoned HM player and know most ins and outs. It did turn me off the series for several years though unfortunately.

I've also played A New Beginning a lot, The Tale of Two Towns a little bit, and I'm waiting for Animal Parade in the mail and I'm hoping to download Story of Seasons at launch! (Yeah you could say I'm a little Harvest Moon crazy!). ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Alright, here's my huge list of Harvest Moon games!

Physical Copies:
Harvest Moon 64, Back To Nature, Save The Homeland, Magical Melody, A Wonderful Life, Another Wonderful Life, Friends of Mineral Town, More Friends of Mineral Town, DS, DS Cute, Sunshine Islands, Frantic Farming, Animal Parade, and A New Beginning. 

Digital Downloads on 3DS:
Harvest Moon GBC 2 & 3

Harvest Moon 64 was my first HM game and I still love it to this day. I'm sure people on here have seen me in almost every HM thread lately and know all about what I've said 
I really love Harvest Moon, I think they've made some really great games and it's been a huge part of my gaming life since I was a little kid. I'm not going to try The Lost Valley for obvious reasons, but I'll most likely be checking out Story of Seasons a little bit after it comes out!


----------



## Xita (Mar 28, 2015)

Been playing and buying the Harvest Moon series since I bought A Wonderful Life at Target that fateful day. I still have very fond memories of that game  

Though lately I've been buying HM games day 1 and then never "finishing" them lol. Still downloading SoS day 1 because I'll never learn.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2015)

Played Magical Melody and Sunshine Islands. Not too interested in them atm though.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 28, 2015)

The Nintendo had a wonderful offer last month and I downloaded A tale of two towns for eight pounds! I was sick so it was relaxing! Off school, and a harvest moon game? Yes!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

I've played...

Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
Harvest Moon: Animal Parade

I'm also going to buy Story of Seasons when it's released.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 28, 2015)

Honestly, I prefer Rune Factory, but I still really like Harvest Moon, even though I don't like the direction it's heading at the moment :/ I've played SNES one, Sunshine Island, DS Cute, Hero of Leaf Valley (my personal favourite), Tale of Two Towns and wish to forget Grand Bazaar. I'm planning to buy Story of Season, unless I change my mind for x time.

I know graphics is not that important, but I wish they could stop making those ugly hexagonal turnips, lol.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)

I emulated the N64 one and played for like ten minutes. It was bad.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't get the appeal of Harvest moon, Just looks like a farming simulator.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 28, 2015)

I LOVE Harvest Moon. My sister and I used to play animal crossing for an hour each and then Harvest Moon for an hour each when we were young. The relationships have always been my favorite part about the series.


----------



## Meliodas (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't played any of the games, but I'm planning to get Story of Seasons to see what the series is all about.


----------



## m12 (Mar 28, 2015)

Harvest Moon: A wonderful life on the Gamecube will always be my favorite ever. I replay that game at least once every other month, and I even have small printout of food recipes and etc.

The atmosphere and pacing of that game is the best.


----------



## kassie (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope. I've never really looked into any of them either.

I guess I should someday.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 29, 2015)

I started playing "Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life" when I was seven and have been playing the games ever since. After that I got Magical Melody, Animal Parade, Tree of Tranquility (I just couldn't get into that one somehow), Another Wonderful Life, and Save the Homeland. I think my favorite would have to be Magical Melody! A Wonderful Life brings back so many good memories too, but the ending is really depressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My least favorite thing about the series though is the choice of guys in "Another Wonderful Life". I mean look at this...






but anyways Harvest Moon is still definitely one of my fave game series!!


----------



## Vinathi (Mar 29, 2015)

yeah, but i never finished any of them =/
might get SoS though because only working one a day a week doesn't make bank :<
however, i do love rf4. if you haven't played rf4 yet, pls play it


----------



## tokkio (Mar 29, 2015)

omg Harvest Moon: More Friends from Mineral Town (for gameboy) was my childhood! Love it so much hahah.. spent a lot of time playing it eheh I looooved the characters and also the relationship system (grayyy) lol I was planning to buy Harvest Moon DS Cute, but I never really got the chance to... but I'm definitely gonna buy Story of Seasons!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 29, 2015)

My favourite game to play was Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My favourite game to play was Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town.



It doesn't have amiibo support tho??


----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)

My hot lesbian Harvest Moon lover 

Yes


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 29, 2015)

I have Harvest Moon (the downloaded version of the original) and Harvest Moon DS Cute. I haven't been able to get into any of the new versions because I find them to either be too slow time wise or too easy and they get boring. 

With Cute, it feels more like a time crunch to fit everything that I want to do in and I have to micromanage my time better. That is part of what makes it super fun for me. 

I find the original even more challenging, but that is mostly because I keep forgetting the controls. I play Cute much more. Well, I did before Animal Crossing. I want to get back into it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 29, 2015)

Jake. said:


> It doesn't have amiibo support tho??


That's ok with me.
They will probably remake it with amiibo support eventually, I can happily wait for that day.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes! Harvest Moon 64 is the best game in the series.

I also played a few of the handheld ones and I spent a lot of time on the gamecube ones (both the boy/girl version of it's a wonderful life).


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

Something about Kai has made him my all time favorite bachelor to marry. I just love him. And in DS Cute Dr. Alex is definitely a good choice as well. 

I have to agree with whoever said the bachelor choices in Another Wonderful Life were terrible. I ended up marrying Gustafa and Rock. But I should have just married Marlin instead of Gustafa. I know Rock is kind of useless but dang, Gustafa just sits around all day playing guitar.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 29, 2015)

I've never played Harvest Moon (shame), but I'd like to try playing those games though. 

Which one would you guys recommend for me to begin with? (knowing I only have a 3DS) n_n


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 29, 2015)

I've only ever played A Wonderful Life and Magical Melody, both for GameCube.

A Wonderful Life I liked, but I could never figure out how to get past the second chapter (where you're married and your kid is one, or under one, I can't remember). It was the first Harvest Moon game I'd ever played, it was on sale at EB Games or something so I picked it up.

Magical Melody was the second game I played, and in my opinion is SO MUCH BETTER than AWL. They're very different games so it's hard to compare, but the amount of freedom you have in MM compared to AWL is insane. You can put anything (house, barn, fields, etc.) pretty much wherever you want, there's a lot more bachelors/bachelorettes to pick from, more activities to do, and I loved the concept of collecting the music notes (is that what they're called? I can't remember).

One summer I was having problems with one of my toes and couldn't really walk, so I basically spent the entire summer playing MM. It was awesome. As a kid I always married Alex, the doctor, but I've since branched out a bit haha. I've never managed to collect all of the notes, though!

This became kind of ramble-y. TL;DR - Liked AWL, loved MM, would play another Harvest Moon game in the future when my New Leaf obsession dies off.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

Delphine said:


> I've never played Harvest Moon (shame), but I'd like to try playing those games though.
> 
> Which one would you guys recommend for me to begin with? (knowing I only have a 3DS) n_n



Do not get The Lost Valley! It's hardly a real "Harvest Moon" game. They just made a game to slap the title on it. 

I've never played Tale of Two Towns because a lot of people disliked it, but if you think it looks fun, you should try it!

A really good game for beginning Harvest Moon players would be A New Beginning. It's pretty simple and not complicated. I will warn you, there are extremely long tutorials that will bore you in the very beginning, but once those are done, the game really opens up. 

Story of Seasons comes out in the next few days but I don't really know too much about it to recommend it as a beginning game for someone. I hope this helps!


----------



## Balverine (Mar 29, 2015)

*snorts and hides entire collection of every handheld HM ever* it's an ok game

But, yeah, I got HM for gameboy color back in the day, and fell in love c:
I also have Animal Parade for wii, but it's the only console one I have
I am a farming loser


----------



## Delphine (Mar 29, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Do not get The Lost Valley! It's hardly a real "Harvest Moon" game. They just made a game to slap the title on it.
> 
> I've never played Tale of Two Towns because a lot of people disliked it, but if you think it looks fun, you should try it!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your advices! I'll probably get A New Beginning, it looks fun and relaxing, and I remember watching some let's play of it. Story of Seasons look really nice too, so if I do like A New Beginning, I might get that one as well! n_n


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never played it but it seems pretty popular on this forum?


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

The only Harvest Moon game I've ever played was Tree of Tranquility on the Wii. I remember not knowing where to buy seeds and playing for a whole in-game season/month without knowing how to do anything and just working part-time every single day. However, I then looked up how to actually play the game and I started over, spending hours and hours tending crops, cooking, raising animals and eventually got married to Jin and had a child. I'd love to play another Harvest Moon game but I'm not sure which one to go for.


----------



## Balverine (Mar 29, 2015)

Melchoir said:


> The only Harvest Moon game I've ever played was Tree of Tranquility on the Wii. I remember not knowing where to buy seeds and playing for a whole in-game season/month without knowing how to do anything and just working part-time every single day. However, I then looked up how to actually play the game and I started over, spending hours and hours tending crops, cooking, raising animals and eventually got married to Jin and had a child. I'd love to play another Harvest Moon game but I'm not sure which one to go for.



It depends on what consoles you have! Animal parade is the sequel to ToT, and it is amazing! It has the same marriage candidates as the prior, but you can have two children. I just like the gameplay overall, and it's features.

For the DS/3DS, I'd definitely suggest Tale of two towns or A new beginning! Both have decent marriage candidates, and lots of cool features!


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Marco Bodt said:


> It depends on what consoles you have! Animal parade is the sequel to ToT, and it is amazing! It has the same marriage candidates as the prior, but you can have two children. I just like the gameplay overall, and it's features.
> 
> For the DS/3DS, I'd definitely suggest Tale of two towns or A new beginning! Both have decent marriage candidates, and lots of cool features!



I was thinking about trying A New Beginning. Mostly it depends on price though, since I'm saving for band merch, haha.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 29, 2015)

God I loved Harvest Moon for gamecube. A friend got me into it and I was hooked. I remember being too young to figure out how to help my sick cow and it made me so sad  I also didn't realize you had to use the scythe on the grass to get fodder for cows so they were going hungry until I got my **** together. Married Celia of course. Such a great town/environment created especially with the special little events and cutscenes, especially when you get that blue feather or whatever it was you're supposed to propose with. I got to the point where I had a kid and everyone in the town had advanced in age a bit. That was a great part of the game cause I remember sincerely caring about most of the townspeople and my own living.


----------



## inkling (Mar 29, 2015)

OMG I played the priginal one recently and I love it so much! The first one I played was the n64 one which I rented from blockbuster, a long time ago. I liked it a lot but didn't get that much into it, bc it was a rental. I wanna play a new one but the 3ds ones look really, really stupid and ugly (ugh the graphics look so disgusting).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which would be the best version to buy?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2015)

I've played many Harvest Moon games! My first was Harvest Moon 64, and was one of my favorites. Then I played Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. It wasn't really as fun as the others. After that I held off playing them for a while and then got Animal Parade, which so far is my favorite! I got Harvest Moon DS Cute, which wasn't that fun at all.

I plan on getting Story of Seasons, which is the REAL Harvest Moon continuation in my eyes. However I did get Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley. There's a lot of interesting stuff in that game... but it's a bit of a grind, confusing, and pretty annoying at times. I gave up on it before I even got married because it just was a chore to earn money.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never played Harvest Moon games, but they look like okay games.


----------



## eraev (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh man. Yes.

GameCube - Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life, Harvest Moon: Another Wonderful Life, Harvest Moon: Magical Melody
Wii - Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility, Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
Nintendo DS - Harvest Moon DS, Harvest Moon: Sunshine Islands
Nintendo 2DS - Harvest Moon: A New Beginning

It's my go-to game for when I run out of things to do in NL.


----------



## meriwether (Mar 30, 2015)

my second favorite series next to animal crossing!! my favorites are magical melody, AWL, and tree of tranquility

i have: more friends of mineral town, a wonderful life, magical melody, island of happiness, DS cute, tale of two towns, tree of tranquility, animal parade, and a new beginning

i'll be adding story of seasons to that list hopefully tomorrow  
also cough i could talk about harvest moon forever


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2015)

I played my first _Harvest Moon_ game in 2004 and consider it one of my favourite handheld franchises, although I  haven't found the newer entries in the series as addicting as the older games. 

My first HM game was _Friends of Mineral Town_, and I remember asking for a GameCube for my 13th birthday (2005) just so that I could play _A Wonderful Life_! I got my friend Kathryn into the games too and every sleepover we would just stay up all night playing _FoMT_.

I've also played _MFoMT_, _DS_, _DS Cute_, _Grand Bazaar_, _ToTT_, and _ANB_. I also tried the island games but to be honest I found them really hard to get into. It was too far out from what I expected from a HM game. I'm excited for _Story of Seasons_ too!


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 31, 2015)

In middle and high school I used to play A Wonderful Life, Magical Melody, and Harvest Moon DS. I every so often pick up Harvest Moon DS, but I havent played the other two in a very long time since Im almost always busy.


----------



## Kayteaface (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes! My first was Harvest Moon DS which I got with my DS Lite back in either '06 or '07. When I upgraded to the 3DS XL last year, my first eShop download was A New Beginning and I also got A Tale of Two Towns when that was discounted. I haven't played an awful lot of AToTT yet so I don't have much of an opinion on it, but comparing A New Beginning to HMDS, I really do prefer the earlier games. I'm not too keen on the direction they've taken the graphics tbh but I've heard good things about Story of Seasons so I'll probably be tempted by it whenever it's released here :3


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 31, 2015)

me and my brother used to both own a copy of harvest moon DS and we used to play it together when we went on trips to the new forest (This huge national park in England, it's like 50 miles long. Its a forest that was planted like 200 years ago for the purpose of hunting deer, so it had really unique trees and there are loads of wild horse and **** it's so cool, I urge you to research it)


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> me and my brother used to both own a copy of harvest moon DS and we used to play it together when we went on trips to the new forest (This huge national park in England, it's like 50 miles long. Its a forest that was planted like 200 years ago for the purpose of hunting deer, so it had really unique trees and there are loads of wild horse and **** it's so cool, I urge you to research it)



Coincidentally, the New Forest is where I met my friend I played HM:FoMT with! There was an end of year camping trip organised for all of the Year 7s and I'd only just moved to England a month or so prior, so I wasn't really close to anyone yet at my new school. Both of our partners ditched us last minute so we were forced to share a tent.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't get the appeal of Harvest moon, Just looks like a farming simulator.



its the best farming simulator

=

ive only ever played the ps1 and friends of mineral town ones, even tho i have more friends of mineral town and like 4 gbc ones. its such a nice game omh


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

I played many. My favourite was A Wonderful Life, but I also really enjoyed A New Beginning and the SNES version.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 31, 2015)

I haven't! Story of Seasons is my first one, and I bought it this morning on the eShop. I'm really liking it so far though.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

My first Harvest Moon game was Harvest Moon DS as well 8D I know it's "outdated" but it's still my favourite one. I love the characters in it and I love how simple the graphics are. They help with getting work done. 

I've played Harvest Moon Island of Happiness as well. It was nice too but only controlling with a stylus was annoying to me.


----------



## RayOfHope (Mar 31, 2015)

...


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 2, 2015)

yes, I have. my first Harvest Moon game was Another Wonderful Life... I rented it from the video store, it seemed like something I'd enjoy. and it was. :'> (also Gustafa best husband) I bought it because I liked it so much. though I got really bored with it after the first year... and I had a hard time taking care of my animals. my cows often got sick and it annoyed and upsetted me. I've picked it up again multiple times, but I never get too far. I am determined to make it through at least 2 of the years someday. 
next up was Magical Melody... I love that game, but it feels so horribly limited in some ways, in comparison to Another Wonderful Life. have played it way more regardless. I bought it without having rented it ever, no regrets because I was in love as soon as I started. do wish items stacked, though. don't get enough rucksack/fridge space. I was actually playing it for almost a week while I was still computerless back in December, but had to remove the TV that was in here because it took up too much space. :| I enjoy that game's music so much, it's so relaxing. used to listen to the summer or winter music to sleep.

the most recent Harvest Moon game I have played is Tree of Tranquility. I just really wanted that game super hardcore, and after a long time waiting... got it from a friend as a Christmas present one year! I really like it, though have played it way less than the other two I've played. was happy for stacking items and way more rucksack space. was happy that all the other characters you can marry can get with other characters. negative is that time passes just a little too fast... it's hard to get everything done, at least on days you can't let the barn animals, chickens and ducks outside. :/ if time stopped when you were in buildings like it does in Magical Melody, I'd be okay with that. oh well. other than that, I love the game.

I have also played More Friends of Mineral Town, but it was so hard to get into. :/ I liked it, but the controls/shortcuts were hard to remember and I constantly found myself accidentally dropping items or whatever else. too few buttons to work with for my liking, so I didn't get all too far. I could also never decide on who to marry. lmao

I'd really like to pick up a more recent handheld Harvest Moon game, though I'm not sure which ones are any good.


----------

